
Never Mind, Tesla’s Not Going Private - kgwgk
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-08-27/never-mind-tesla-s-not-going-private
======
powerbroker
I wonder if Elon Musk is going to start buffering his tweets to send out
later... like after he sleeps on it, or his lawyers weigh in?

